

What IDE do you use for your JavaScript/AJAX development? - circuitbreaker


======
kls
Netbeans has very good JavaScript support and in browser JavaScript debugging.
It is the only one I know of so far that does in-browser debugging. VS and IE
do but IE's debugger is primitive. Netbeans allows you to debug and trace
through the entire stack in one location. I went through a lot of them Aptana,
Eclipse, et. al. and found that Netbeans provided the best JavaScript
development tools in my opinion.

------
bdfh42
Where applicable, I use MS Visual Studio - applies "intellisense" to your
JavaScript code and supports "step though" code debugging with access to
variable values.

------
dagw
JetBrains WebStorm. Basically a stripped down version of IntelliJ IDEA for
javascript. Moved to it from Aptana and have never looked back.

------
jcfrei
VIM as well. Since you're advised to keep everything in one file, handling
5000+ lines of code requires a snappy editor.

~~~
Hovertruck
Working on a 5000+ line file sucks. It's much better to have multiple files
and serve a concatenated + minified version to the browser

------
singer
Aptana Studio (<http://aptana.com>)

------
madhouse
Emacs

------
CyberFonic
VIM

